# where does the bearing go in the strut mount?



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

i bought new strut mounts because everytime i turned the wheel my coilovers would go pop pop pop, when i took off the strut the bearing was gone, so i bought some new mounts with the bearing but i dont think i put em on right, does anyone have a pic where they go cause i put them between the cap for the coilover and the mount so all the weight is on the bearing but i know that cant be right, but if its inside the bottom part and top part of the mount that the bearing would be useless. ANYPICS????


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you put them in the right spot...

do your coilovers leave space at the top when you jack the car up?

If so, then you need to either glue the bearing to the strut mount (RTV silicone works great), or you need to install some takeup springs so there's always pressure on the upper mount and bearing.

If not, then the bearing will move in there and you'll end up smashing the crap out of it and ruin the bearing. (don't ask how I know)


----------



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

so the weight is supposed to be on the bearing? i coulda just got some bearings then damnit. instead of the whoel package


----------

